# fare l'amore con



## WestFevalia

Bonjour à tous,

Je me pose une question un peu idiote. Je lis la _Petrosinella_ du _Pentamerone_ de Giambattista Basile et j'y vois la phrase _Petrosinella faceva l’ammore co no cierto giovane_.
Je me demande si en italien, l'expression _fare l'amore con_ implique forcément l'idée de l'acte sexuel, ou si, comme en anglais, on peut traduire par _faire la cour_ (mais dans ce cas, ce serait plutôt _fare l'amore a_/_da_).

Merci d'avance


----------



## and_alb

Pour faire la court, je pense que la meilleure expression est "fare il filo"

A mon avis fare l amore est l acte sexuel
Il y avait une pub "fate l amore con il sapore" une marque de yaourt qui jouait avec ce mot qui reprend l acte sexuel


----------



## WestFevalia

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## and_alb

De rien


----------



## Ganamant

Bonjour, la phrase d'origine est du napolitain, ce n'est pas de l'italien standard. En italien contemporain courant _fare l'amore_ a une connotation uniquement sexuelle, mais en napolitain "classique", celui du temps de Basile, cela voulait dire courtiser, avoir une liaison amoureuse, certes, mais sans forcément d'acte sexuel.

C'est un peu, si l'on veut, comme le français _baiser_ qui a changé de sens comme chacun sait.


----------



## WestFevalia

Bonjour Ganamant, merci pour cette précision.
Tout de même, quand je lis le texte de Basile, qui contient pas mal de sous-entendus assez grivois, je pense que le sens actuel est peut-être le bon.


----------



## matoupaschat

Je croirais plutôt que "fare l'amore" jusqu'il y a peu signifiait aussi bien flirter, courtiser que faire l'amour, baiser, "fare sesso". Je me trompe ?


----------



## frugnaglio

matoupaschat said:


> Je croirais plutôt que "fare l'amore" jusqu'il y a peu signifiait aussi bien flirter, courtiser que faire l'amour, baiser, "fare sesso". Je me trompe ?



Tu ne te trompes pas. Je dirais même qu'il signifiat courtiser plutôt que faire l'amour. Et c'est possible qu'il signifie encore ça pour ceux qui sont assez vieux.


----------



## Necsus

Direi che nel contesto dato il significato dovrebbe essere più o meno quello di _amoreggiare _(Gabrielli):
avere rapporti amorosi, spec. in modo superficiale, senza profondità di sentimento.


----------



## Nino83

WestFevalia said:


> Je me demande si en italien, l'expression _fare l'amore con_ implique forcément l'idée de l'acte sexuel



Aujourd'hui, oui.



WestFevalia said:


> ou si, comme en anglais, on peut traduire par _faire la cour_ (mais dans ce cas, ce serait plutôt _fare l'amore a_/_da_).



Nous disons "fare la corte", "fare il filo" (comme and_alb a dit), "flirtare", "amoreggiare", "fare gli occhi dolci", "civettare" (plus rare).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Come già altri hanno detto, per me in questo caso "faceva l'amore" non significa "aveva rapporti sessuali", come intenderemmo oggi, ma "aveva una relazione". Ovviamente questo neanche esclude che i due facessero sesso. Si usava anche dire "faceva all'amore".


----------



## frugnaglio

Mi ricordo la nonna di una mia amica, che le chiese, quando lei aveva forse quindici anni: Ci fai già all'amore con i ragazzi? E non intendeva "trombi di già?"


----------



## Elmoro

Il y à la fois une nuance regionale et "ringarde". En Umbrie, par exemple, pais maintenant mais juasquà il y a une vingtaine d'années "fare all'amore" c'etait bien entretenir une liaison amoureuse, l'idée de baiser hors du mariage étant à l'époque tout à fait inconcevable (à priori, pas à l'usage...)


----------

